# "Project Ikebana"



## ShawnMac (18 Feb 2020)

Hello UKAPS, 

It has been a long while since posting here. Glad to see the forum still active. I thought I would share with you one of my recent "for fun" projects inspired by a layout I saw years ago when first starting out on Aquascaping World.

 If anyone is interested here is the source of the inspiration: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/thr...ascape-of-the-month-ikebana.3612/#post-124201

I don't want anyone thinking it was entirely my idea, although I tried to put my own style into the layout. I went back and shared it on the original post and a fellow member here, Tim Harrison, suggested I share with UKAPS. A good suggestion, I think. So, without further rambling from me, here are a few photos of my "Project Ikebana" 

I have more details and a few setup pictures on my Instagram account: @glassgroveaquascaping


----------



## Kezzab (18 Feb 2020)

Fun idea


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Feb 2020)

Absolutely stunning, thanks for posting Shawn


----------



## Fisher2007 (19 Feb 2020)

What a great tank.  I think it works really well.  And that fighter is stunning!


----------



## ShawnMac (19 Feb 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Absolutely stunning, thanks for posting Shawn




Still a little ways to go actually. I am growing out a few things elsewhere to add into this pot. My hope is to really try and bring home the feeling of a floral arrangement using aquatic plants.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Feb 2020)

Wow what a stunning setup, your betta is gorgeous and he contrasts well with your plant choices. Such a fun idea with the bowl, totally works and everything looks neatly placed.  Very well done.


----------



## Paul27 (22 Feb 2020)

Piece of art, great idea


----------



## tiger15 (22 Feb 2020)

That’s stunning.  The arrangement of plants, color, and betta in a glass box is a Tao of art.  It will be helpful if you can provide more info on the set up and type of plants used.


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Stunning, very simplistic in design and gives a great impact


----------



## ShawnMac (25 Feb 2020)

tiger15 said:


> That’s stunning.  The arrangement of plants, color, and betta in a glass box is a Tao of art.  It will be helpful if you can provide more info on the set up and type of plants used.




Here are the specs for the setup. 30 cm cube, 27 liters volume. Lighting is ADA aquasky (original model). I recently upgraded to a twinstar since it really shows the colors better. The aquasky looks a bit washed out in comparison. The aquasky is also less powerful, so more manageable. I wanted the better color saturation. We will see how it goes with more light. Pressurized CO2 through a glass diffuser which feeds into a spin pipe right above it. I use the spin pipe for the betta otherwise I would use a more powerful outlet. Its running an eheim 2211. Light is on for 10 hours a day. Weekly 50% water change most weeks anyways . The pot has Tropica soil in it. 

Plants are Cryptocoryne petchii, S. repens, H. tripartita, some buce variant I cannot recall, blyxxa novoguineensis, rotala var sunrise, rotala var. green. 

I have several stem plants I'm currently growing out I plan to add to the bowl. I just planted this with what I had hanging around. There are a few other photos of the project on my Instagram @glassgroveaquascaping. Shows the plant prep, the bowl and tank before planting and right after planting.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Mar 2020)

Lovely set up and interesting about the twinstar  over the aquasky. Are the photos with the Ada light or the twinstar please? 
Ady.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Mar 2020)

Very funny and healthy, awesome betta and pics too, congrats


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2020)

How long did it take to train the Betta to stay in position for that Shot.


----------



## DarrenMT10 (22 Apr 2020)

HOLY SMOKES !! That is beauty


----------



## kishan313 (5 Jun 2020)

Amazing scape - it works so well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jun 2020)

Missed this post somehow, this is one stunning idea and done beautifully


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Jun 2020)

Looks superb! 

Not sure of the name for the style, abstract is probably wrong term, but looks brilliant


----------



## Tomp91 (22 Jun 2020)

Great photos too! Like the fish is posing for the camera. Must have took some patience.


----------



## Inked_aqua (6 Jan 2021)

Too cool, i need to do one of these!


----------



## Cris_thorn (26 Jan 2022)

Outstanding and the Betta looks in fantastic condition.


----------



## Alasdair Aquatics (6 Mar 2022)

Great looking planted tank, the colours work well together and maintenance must be a breeze! 

Amazing photography too 👍


----------



## Garuf (6 Mar 2022)

Great tank for some endlers, eh,Shaun?


----------



## Solomon (29 Apr 2022)

I love this concept, thanks for bumping it back to the top. Seems like the inspiration link is no longer working unfortunately .


----------



## Malarky (6 Jan 2023)

Absolutely gorgeous, definitely a future project.


----------

